

Washington Marijuana Startups present interesting legal issues - gkmarshall
http://marshall2law.com/
Some people are planning to apply the high tech startup business model to marijuana sales. That should present some interesting legal and business issues. What do you think?
======
gee_totes
I'm wondering what type of startups will appear in this space. Obviously an
uber-type delivery service, as well as price-tracking tools.

Any product would be a boon to advertisers, since after using it, the
advertisers would have an _ahem_ captive audience... can't wait to see Cheetos
funding a weed-startup incubator.

------
lifeguard
At the end of the day, the Fed can seize all assets on a business touching
marijuana. There are numerous activists with deep pockets eager to test the
laws in court.

Ultimately Congress needs to change the law.

~~~
marshray
"The Fed can seize all assets on a business touching marijuana" ... and the
state of Washington could probably inspect and seize for minor infractions
shipping containers at one of the busiest port operations in North America.
But they don't, because it wouldn't be in their enlightened self-interest.

This will be interesting. Time to make the popcorn.

~~~
lifeguard
I am not sure what you are trying to say. Unless one fails to pay property
tax, the state doesn't seize all of a business's assets like the DEA can.

------
brentledent
They're even more interesting... on weed.

